

I`m planning to sell my startup - Mu6.me. - qatrix

Mu6.me (http://mu6.me) is a social sharing service. It`s fast, easy-to-use and cross-platform. You can easily share your music file to your friends with only 3 step without register. It also has an intelligent music detection to read the detailed information from uploaded music. Mu6.me is massive with Facebook social traffic and the top 8,000 website of Taiwan. Everything sounds good, and I love my startup. Well, as the founder of Mu6, I have a lot of personal reason that I have no enough funds and resource to continue keep Mu6 servicing now, so I want to sell this startup to one of company that can keep Mu6 servicing for the world.
If any companies interested please contact me directly.<p>Or if you are the kind of person who can help me to sell this to other companies, you will 5%-10% of the price.<p>My email is angel.lai.cat@gmail.com<p>Looking for you, thank you!
======
jamesjguthrie
That's twice now you've posted this.

------
bravoyankee
Actually, it's a pretty good idea for a site. Good luck with selling it.

